# Solved: IE11 very slow to load, and cursor disappears



## Giddy (Feb 7, 2008)

I run windows 7 64bit on my core i3 Lenovo. I have both IE11 and Chrome installed. 

About a week ago IE11 suddenly slowed down dramatically. At that stage I upgraded my Bitdefender Internet Security from 2013 to 2014 in an effort to resolve the problem, but without success.

I have tried a system restore, and defragged the hard disk. I also have CCleaner installed, and have run that.

What happens, is that IE11 takes ages to load, and then I get message along the bottom saying that the web page has had to be reloaded. After that I will often get a message saying that the page is being reloaded because of a long running script?? with the option to cancel the script.

Once the browser has loaded, it is almost impossible to use as the cursor keeps disappearing from the place where I am trying to insert text, and I have to push the left mouse key to get it back. One or two letters later it has gone again.

I am obviously doing this query in chrome, as I could never have completed the typing in IE

Any ideas??

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2330M CPU @ 2.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 4039 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 3000, 1795 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 431937 MB, Free - 361101 MB; D: Total - 29690 MB, Free - 76 MB;
Motherboard: LENOVO, Base Board Product Name
Antivirus: Bitdefender Antivirus, Updated and Enabled


----------



## Giddy (Feb 7, 2008)

Since posting this I have tried to reset IE11 via the microsoft website ( "microsoft fixit"), but got the message that reset didn't work. No reason for the failure was forthcoming. I then tried to reinstall IE, but was told that a newer version was already on my computer (newer than IE11??) However, when I subsequently opened IE, I got a "welcome to your new browser" message, althoug the old problems were still there - very very slow to load, and cursor disappears.

I have been into "Autoruns" and disabled all the start-up items that are not essential (Checked on a site called "bleeping computer") but nothing so far has worked. I am contemplating giving up on IE completely, but don't know how to uninstall it, as it doesn't appear on the control panel under programs and features.

What next?????


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I am contemplating giving up on IE completely, but don't know how to uninstall it, as it doesn't appear on the control panel under programs and features.


IE is part of the Windows operating system and will not appear in the "Programs And Features" list.

If you want to revert IE11 back to IE10, do the following:

Load the "Programs And Features" window.

Select "View installed updates".

Scroll down the list until you find "Internet Explorer 11".

Right-click on it, then click "Uninstall".

------------------------------------------------------

I've never used Google Chrome or BitDefender, so I can't comment on any issues with them.

-----------------------------------------------------


----------



## Giddy (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the reply flavallee,

I have been back to 10, and it was exactly the same, so I re-installed 11. Any ideas about speeding the thing up?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

IE11 may be taking a long time to load at certain websites because you may have too many toolbars, extensions, etc. enabled in it.


----------



## Giddy (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Flavallee,

I have disabled all add-ons, except shockwave, and it is still tortoise like.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go here, then click the large blue "Download Now @ Bleeping Computer" button to download and save *AdwCleaner.exe* to your desktop.

Close all open windows first, then double-click *AdwCleaner.exe* to load its main window.

Click the "Scan" button, then allow the scanning process to finish.

Click the "Report" button.

When the log appears, save it.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE log here.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Giddy (Feb 7, 2008)

# AdwCleaner v3.022 - Report created 25/03/2014 at 13:10:29
# Updated 13/03/2014 by Xplode
# Operating System : Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1 (64 bits)
# Username : Giep & Trudy - MOBILE
# Running from : C:\Users\Giep & Trudy\Downloads\AdwCleaner.exe
# Option : Scan

***** [ Services ] *****

***** [ Files / Folders ] *****

File Found : C:\Users\Giep & Trudy\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\bProtector Web Data
File Found : C:\Users\Giep & Trudy\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\bprotectorpreferences
File Found : C:\windows\System32\Tasks\Digital Sites
Folder Found C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\ParetoLogic
Folder Found C:\Program Files (x86)\Conduit
Folder Found C:\Program Files (x86)\iLivid
Folder Found C:\ProgramData\AGI
Folder Found C:\ProgramData\apn
Folder Found C:\ProgramData\Ask
Folder Found C:\ProgramData\Babylon
Folder Found C:\ProgramData\Browser Manager
Folder Found C:\ProgramData\Free Ride Games
Folder Found C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\iLivid
Folder Found C:\ProgramData\ParetoLogic
Folder Found C:\ProgramData\Partner
Folder Found C:\ProgramData\SpeedMaxPc
Folder Found C:\Users\Giep & Trudy\AppData\Local\Conduit
Folder Found C:\Users\Giep & Trudy\AppData\Local\Ilivid Player
Folder Found C:\Users\Giep & Trudy\AppData\Local\PackageAware
Folder Found C:\Users\Giep & Trudy\AppData\LocalLow\Conduit
Folder Found C:\Users\Giep & Trudy\AppData\LocalLow\PriceGong
Folder Found C:\Users\Giep & Trudy\AppData\LocalLow\Softonic
Folder Found C:\Users\Giep & Trudy\AppData\Roaming\0D0S1L2Z1P1B0T1P1B2Z
Folder Found C:\Users\Giep & Trudy\AppData\Roaming\Babylon
Folder Found C:\Users\Giep & Trudy\AppData\Roaming\DigitalSites
Folder Found C:\Users\Giep & Trudy\AppData\Roaming\DriverCure
Folder Found C:\Users\Giep & Trudy\AppData\Roaming\pccustubinstaller
Folder Found C:\Users\Giep & Trudy\AppData\Roaming\SpeedMaxPc

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

***** [ Registry ] *****

Key Found : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\Conduit
Key Found : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\ConduitSearchScopes
Key Found : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\PriceGong
Key Found : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\SmartBar
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Conduit
Key Found : HKCU\Software\dsiteproducts
Key Found : HKCU\Software\ilivid
Key Found : HKCU\Software\InstallCore
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{56256A51-B582-467E-B8D4-7786EDA79AE0}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\ParetoLogic
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Softonic
Key Found : [x64] HKCU\Software\Conduit
Key Found : [x64] HKCU\Software\dsiteproducts
Key Found : [x64] HKCU\Software\ilivid
Key Found : [x64] HKCU\Software\InstallCore
Key Found : [x64] HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{56256A51-B582-467E-B8D4-7786EDA79AE0}
Key Found : [x64] HKCU\Software\ParetoLogic
Key Found : [x64] HKCU\Software\Softonic
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{0A18A436-2A7A-49F3-A488-30538A2F6323}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Applications\ilividsetupv1.exe
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{1AA60054-57D9-4F99-9A55-D0FBFBE7ECD3}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{3C471948-F874-49F5-B338-4F214A2EE0B1}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\ilivid
Key Found : HKLM\Software\Classes\Installer\Features\2B1E51D87B2D71A44BB42DDD5E894160
Key Found : HKLM\Software\Classes\Installer\Products\2B1E51D87B2D71A44BB42DDD5E894160
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{3408AC0D-510E-4808-8F7B-6B70B1F88534}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{DCABB943-792E-44C4-9029-ECBEE6265AF9}
Key Found : HKLM\Software\Conduit
Key Found : HKLM\Software\ilivid
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\apnstub_RASAPI32
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\apnstub_RASMANCS
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\iLividSetupV1_RASAPI32
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\iLividSetupV1_RASMANCS
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\jZip_RASAPI32
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\jZip_RASMANCS
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\SetupDataMngr_Searchqu_RASAPI32
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\SetupDataMngr_Searchqu_RASMANCS
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\TaskScheduler_RASAPI32
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\TaskScheduler_RASMANCS
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{8D15E1B2-D2B7-4A17-B44B-D2DDE5981406}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\ilivid
Key Found : HKLM\Software\ParetoLogic
Key Found : HKLM\Software\RightSurf
Key Found : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497}
Key Found : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{3408AC0D-510E-4808-8F7B-6B70B1F88534}
Key Found : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{79FB5FC8-44B9-4AF5-BADD-CCE547F953E5}
Key Found : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{59C7FC09-1C83-4648-B3E6-003D2BBC7481}
Key Found : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{68AF847F-6E91-45DD-9B68-D6A12C30E5D7}
Key Found : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{9170B96C-28D4-4626-8358-27E6CAEEF907}
Key Found : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{D1A71FA0-FF48-48DD-9B6D-7A13A3E42127}
Key Found : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{DDB1968E-EAD6-40FD-8DAE-FF14757F60C7}
Key Found : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{F138D901-86F0-4383-99B6-9CDD406036DA}
Key Found : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{56256A51-B582-467E-B8D4-7786EDA79AE0}

***** [ Browsers ] *****

*************************

AdwCleaner[R0].txt - [4728 octets] - [07/09/2013 16:22:18]
AdwCleaner[R1].txt - [6298 octets] - [25/03/2014 13:10:29]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[R1].txt - [6358 octets] ##########


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Close all open windows first, then double-click *AdwCleaner.exe* to load its main window.

Click the "Scan" button, then allow the scanning process to finish.

Click the "Clean" button, then allow the cleaning process to finish.

When it's finished, click "OK" each time it appears.

The computer will restart.

Save the log that appears after the computer restarts.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE log here.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Repeat the steps again.

BOTH logs need to be viewed.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Giddy (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi,

I have run the cleaner twice as advised, and the two logs are appended below.

I tried to run IE after the second clean, and after a full 1.5 minutes I gave up. It is still as slow as ever.

# AdwCleaner v3.022 - Report created 25/03/2014 at 14:09:51
# Updated 13/03/2014 by Xplode
# Operating System : Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1 (64 bits)
# Username : Giep & Trudy - MOBILE
# Running from : C:\Users\Giep & Trudy\Downloads\AdwCleaner (1).exe
# Option : Clean

***** [ Services ] *****

***** [ Files / Folders ] *****

Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\AGI
Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\apn
Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\Ask
Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\Babylon
Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\Browser Manager
Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\Free Ride Games
Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\ParetoLogic
Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\Partner
Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\iLivid
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files (x86)\Conduit
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files (x86)\iLivid
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\ParetoLogic
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Giep & Trudy\AppData\Local\Conduit
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Giep & Trudy\AppData\Local\Ilivid Player
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Giep & Trudy\AppData\Local\PackageAware
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Giep & Trudy\AppData\LocalLow\Conduit
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Giep & Trudy\AppData\LocalLow\PriceGong
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Giep & Trudy\AppData\LocalLow\Softonic
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Giep & Trudy\AppData\Roaming\0D0S1L2Z1P1B0T1P1B2Z
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Giep & Trudy\AppData\Roaming\Babylon
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Giep & Trudy\AppData\Roaming\DigitalSites
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Giep & Trudy\AppData\Roaming\DriverCure
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Giep & Trudy\AppData\Roaming\pccustubinstaller
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Giep & Trudy\AppData\Roaming\SpeedMaxPc
File Deleted : C:\Users\Giep & Trudy\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\bProtector Web Data
File Deleted : C:\Users\Giep & Trudy\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\bprotectorpreferences
File Deleted : C:\windows\System32\Tasks\Digital Sites

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

***** [ Registry ] *****

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Applications\ilividsetupv1.exe
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\ilivid
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\apnstub_RASAPI32
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\apnstub_RASMANCS
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\iLividSetupV1_RASAPI32
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\iLividSetupV1_RASMANCS
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\jZip_RASAPI32
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\jZip_RASMANCS
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\SetupDataMngr_Searchqu_RASAPI32
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\SetupDataMngr_Searchqu_RASMANCS
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\TaskScheduler_RASAPI32
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\TaskScheduler_RASMANCS
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{0A18A436-2A7A-49F3-A488-30538A2F6323}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{1AA60054-57D9-4F99-9A55-D0FBFBE7ECD3}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{3C471948-F874-49F5-B338-4F214A2EE0B1}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{3408AC0D-510E-4808-8F7B-6B70B1F88534}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{DCABB943-792E-44C4-9029-ECBEE6265AF9}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{56256A51-B582-467E-B8D4-7786EDA79AE0}
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497}
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{3408AC0D-510E-4808-8F7B-6B70B1F88534}
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{79FB5FC8-44B9-4AF5-BADD-CCE547F953E5}
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{56256A51-B582-467E-B8D4-7786EDA79AE0}
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{59C7FC09-1C83-4648-B3E6-003D2BBC7481}
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{68AF847F-6E91-45DD-9B68-D6A12C30E5D7}
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{9170B96C-28D4-4626-8358-27E6CAEEF907}
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{D1A71FA0-FF48-48DD-9B6D-7A13A3E42127}
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{DDB1968E-EAD6-40FD-8DAE-FF14757F60C7}
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{F138D901-86F0-4383-99B6-9CDD406036DA}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Conduit
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\dsiteproducts
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\ilivid
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\InstallCore
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\ParetoLogic
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Softonic
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\Conduit
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\ConduitSearchScopes
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\PriceGong
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\SmartBar
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Conduit
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\ilivid
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\ParetoLogic
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\RightSurf
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{8D15E1B2-D2B7-4A17-B44B-D2DDE5981406}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\ilivid
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Classes\Installer\Features\2B1E51D87B2D71A44BB42DDD5E894160
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Classes\Installer\Products\2B1E51D87B2D71A44BB42DDD5E894160

***** [ Browsers ] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v11.0.9600.16521

-\\ Google Chrome v33.0.1750.154

[ File : C:\Users\Giep & Trudy\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\preferences ]

*************************

AdwCleaner[R0].txt - [4728 octets] - [07/09/2013 16:22:18]
AdwCleaner[R1].txt - [6506 octets] - [25/03/2014 13:10:29]
AdwCleaner[R2].txt - [6530 octets] - [25/03/2014 14:08:08]
AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [6238 octets] - [25/03/2014 14:09:51]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [6298 octets] ##########

# AdwCleaner v3.022 - Report created 25/03/2014 at 14:26:15
# Updated 13/03/2014 by Xplode
# Operating System : Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1 (64 bits)
# Username : Giep & Trudy - MOBILE
# Running from : C:\Users\Giep & Trudy\Downloads\AdwCleaner (2).exe
# Option : Clean

***** [ Services ] *****

***** [ Files / Folders ] *****

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

***** [ Registry ] *****

***** [ Browsers ] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v11.0.9600.16521

-\\ Google Chrome v33.0.1750.154

[ File : C:\Users\Giep & Trudy\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\preferences ]

*************************

AdwCleaner[R0].txt - [4728 octets] - [07/09/2013 16:22:18]
AdwCleaner[R1].txt - [6506 octets] - [25/03/2014 13:10:29]
AdwCleaner[R2].txt - [6530 octets] - [25/03/2014 14:08:08]
AdwCleaner[R3].txt - [1026 octets] - [25/03/2014 14:24:47]
AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [6418 octets] - [25/03/2014 14:09:51]
AdwCleaner[S1].txt - [949 octets] - [25/03/2014 14:26:15]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S1].txt - [1008 octets] ##########


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Download and save and then install the free version of *SUPERAntiSpyware 5.7.0.1018*

Make sure to update its definition files during the install process.

Make sure to uncheck and decline to install any extras, such as toolbars and homepages, it may offer.

Make sure to uncheck and decline to use the "Pro" or "Trial" version, if it's offered.

After it's installed and updated, do the following.

--------------------------------------------------------

Select the "*Quick Scan*" option, then click "Scan your Computer".

If infections or problems are found during the scan, a list will appear and the number of them will be highlighted in red.

When the scan is finished and the scan summary window appears, click "Continue".

Make sure that *EVERYTHING* in the list is selected, then click "Remove Threats".

Click "OK - Finish".

If you're prompted to restart to finish the removal process, do so.

Start SUPERAntiSpyware again.

Click "System Tools & Program Settings".

Click "Scan Logs".

Highlight the scan log entry, then click "View Selected Log".

When the scan log appears in Notepad, return here and then copy-and-paste it here.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Giddy (Feb 7, 2008)

So many files removed! I tried IE again after this clean, and it DID load a bit faster - about a minute, but the cursor still disappears.

Log Follows

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 03/25/2014 at 03:30 PM

Application Version : 5.7.1018

Core Rules Database Version : 11119
Trace Rules Database Version: 8931

Scan type : Quick Scan
Total Scan Time : 00:05:43

Operating System Information
Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit, Service Pack 1 (Build 6.01.7601)
UAC On - Limited User

Memory items scanned : 706
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 59463
Registry threats detected : 0
File items scanned : 10565
File threats detected : 126

Adware.Tracking Cookie
C:\Users\Giep & Trudy\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\XEG4DKA2.txt [ /2o7.net ]
.accounts.google.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.accounts.google.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
accounts.google.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adtechus.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
c1.adform.net [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
tradefx.advertserve.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.fastclick.net [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.kontera.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
track.adform.net [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.burstnet.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.smartadserver.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.smartadserver.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.burstnet.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bizrate.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.amazon-adsystem.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.amazon-adsystem.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.burstnet.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adinterax.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bs.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.estat.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.xiti.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.xiti.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
tracking.servebom.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.picadmedia.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.picadmedia.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.eyeviewads.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adtech.de [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
c1.adform.net [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adform.net [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.lucidmedia.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.archant.122.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bonniercorp.122.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
accounts.google.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.microsoftwindows.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.saymedia.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.saymedia.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
adverts.creativemark.co.uk [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediaforge.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media.net [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.eu-px.steelhousemedia.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.audience2media.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.c1.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.c1.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.audience2media.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.smartadserver.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediaforge.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediaforge.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.microsoftsto.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.steelhousemedia.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.px.steelhousemedia.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.steelhousemedia.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
eas.apm.emediate.eu [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
eas.apm.emediate.eu [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.247realmedia.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adinterax.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
statse.webtrendslive.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.virginmedia.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tribalfusion.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
accounts.google.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\USERS\GIEP & TRUDY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go here, then click the large blue "Download Now @ Author's site" button to download and save *TFC.exe* to your desktop.

After it's downloaded and saved, close all open windows.

Double-click it to load its main window.

Click the "Start" button.

Once the temp file deletion process is finished, it'll advise you how many temp files in KB's or MB's or GB's were deleted.

If you're prompted to restart the computer to complete the deletion process, do so.

---------------------------------------------------------

I suggest you put *AdwCleaner* and *SUPERAntiSpyware* and *Temp File Cleaner* to use every week or so as part of your regular computer maintenance.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go to *Control Panel - Mouse*.

When the mouse properties window appears, click the "Pointer Options" tab.

Check "Enhance pointer precision".

Uncheck "Hide pointer while typing".

Click Apply - OK.

See if that helps.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Giddy (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm not sure if it was TFC.exe or changing the mouse settings, but suddenly IE is 100% back to full health!!

Thank you so much for your help. I will certainly run the 3 programs on a weekly basis as suggested.

Once again, my heartfelt thanks

Giddy


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

:up:


----------

